# What non-dnd games use the OGL?



## Malmuria

And why?  Is there a different license they could use, or just make their own?


----------



## Morrus

Malmuria said:


> And why?  Is there a different license they could use, or just make their own?



It's a convenient license which works, and is available for use. They could use other licenses or make their own, sure. But there's (currently) a perfectly cromulent one just sitting there.


----------



## Umbran

Pelgrane Press offers Gumshoe under the OGL and Creative Commons licenses.
Evil Hat Games offers FATE, and a couple of its variants, under the OGL.


----------



## Ondath

To build on what @Umbran said, FATE allows licensing of its game under the OGL, but the FATE Core Rulebook is not OGL on its own (much like how the 5E PHB isn't under OGL, but WotC released SRD 5.1 a few months after the PHB, which replicated most of the PHB's rule content). But they also license FATE using a Creative Commons license, so I'm guessing they could continue releasing FATE without relying on the new OGL. However, retroclones such as OSE and D&D-alikes like Pathfinder and Level Up are probably in a very dangerous position, since they cannot release new books without accepting OGL v1.1 if WotC deauthorises v1.0a (at least, that's what people who know the law better than me say).


----------



## Umbran

Ondath said:


> ... so I'm guessing they could continue releasing FATE without relying on the new OGL.




Given how weird it is to cancel licenses that have no terms for cancellation, I don't think that can be assumed.  Common sense says that they could just move forwards with Creative Commons, or another open license.  But contract law is not a place where common sense typically operates.


----------



## aramis erak

Malmuria said:


> And why?  Is there a different license they could use, or just make their own?



Technically, Mongoose did; they can't withdraw the MG Traveller nor MG RuneQuest open content, but they no longer do RQ and the current edition of traveller is under a Community Content license - which lead to the still OGL Cepheus Engine arising.  
Fria Ligan (Free League) has an OGL SRD for the Year Zero Engine - and it's pretty broad - but the SRD itself notes some requirements for use of it that are more than the OGL1.0a included. It's the only one I've seen _requiring _a compatibility notice!


----------

